# Morrisons' Advert Cockapoo ??



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Am I right in thinking that the black dog on the most recent Morrisons advert is a Cockapoo ??????

Does anyone own it from this forum or know it ??

Stephen x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Haven't seen that one, will keep an eye out!
The kids were watching Mr Tumble the other day, when Molly started screaming her head off...............Mr Tumble was walking a lovely choccy cockapoo.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i thught that too, it have a cockapoo look


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sure it is too! Morrisons have good taste in dogs, Emma x


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

yes a cockapoo owned by me at jandaz


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dying to see the ad, anyone found it online anywhere?


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Can't way to see it, was coming down stairs and heard the music to the advert (sad isn't it that i recognised it) nearly fell down the stairs running to see it but i missed it  I'll have I've been looking online, is there a celebrity in it? is it christmasy?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Can't way to see it, was coming down stairs and heard the music to the advert (sad isn't it that i recognised it) nearly fell down the stairs running to see it but i missed it  I'll have I've been looking online, is there a celebrity in it? is it christmasy?


oh no! You need Sky plus or similar so you can rewind!! lol


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

romeo said:


> yes a cockapoo owned by me at jandaz


Really? More info please


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

romeo said:


> yes a cockapoo owned by me at jandaz





ali-s.j. said:


> Really? More info please


oooh yes Janice! How exciting! Do you have a pic and name? 

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I havent seen the advert  ... I will look out for it now .. I don't get to watch much TV .. Cockapoos get too much of my attention ... 

Is there anyway we can see it online?


Karen ... 'Mr Tumble' made me giggle ... I have to say it with a silly voice though .. I am not happy Mr Tumble has a choccy cockapoo and I don't


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

romeo said:


> yes a cockapoo owned by me at jandaz


Oh wow - that's amazing. Will now desperately look for the ad. If anyone finds something online let me know...


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Haven't seen that one, will keep an eye out!
> The kids were watching Mr Tumble the other day, when Molly started screaming her head off...............Mr Tumble was walking a lovely choccy cockapoo.


I also saw this episode and said it was a cockapoo. My boyfriend said it wasn't and that I was obsessed with them and to just go and find one.....so I did!!

I would also like to add that it was my toddler watching Mr tumble not me and my boyfriend


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Oooooh how exciting having ur doggy on an advert janice! Do ur dogs do lots of tv work? How did u get into that? Not that maggie would be doung it! Way too bouncy lol. Im just interested. Emma x


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Just seen it on ITV 2. Gorgeous shaggy black cockapoo


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

This is brilliant. I thought that last week... it's got to be a poo! Janice stop being so mysterious ... tell us more  xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yay! Just seen it! Stunning 'Poo. Tell us all about it Janice. 

Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I still haven't see this advert  ... tomorrow me and my poos are having a TV day lol

xxx


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Just seen it on e4! Beautiful poo


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

maybe Janice is having us on x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I'm sure my TV is being mean and not showing me this advert. grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Still haven't seen the advert but have tracked down Mr Tumble's "cockapoo" who is not a cockapoo, he is a collie x poodle called woody. From Rosie's Hairy Gang, who has dogs trained for TV work. He is a beautiful boy and very cockapoo looking


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She's got her magnifying glass out again! Well done Karen!

Karen x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Still haven't seen the advert but have tracked down Mr Tumble's "cockapoo" who is not a cockapoo, he is a collie x poodle called woody. From Rosie's Hairy Gang, who has dogs trained for TV work. He is a beautiful boy and very cockapoo looking


What a coincidence I found the same site late last night as well, theres some very handsome looking dogs on that site



Simon and Poppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I am not so keen on Mr Tumble now ... I only liked him coz I thought he owned a cockapoo .. only joking .... I love Mr Tumble ...

I still say Mr Tumble in a silly voice and with a sort of tune  I just can't help it ... 

And still not seen the Morrisons advert  ... mind you I dont really watch TV that much ...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo do you mean *"MIIISTER TUUUUUMBLE"*


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> JoJo do you mean *"MIIISTER TUUUUUMBLE"*


That program drives me nuts.... :argh::argh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep that's the guy .. laughing ....


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wait til they only want to watch choice TV like My big Fat Gypsy Wedding and Made in Chelsea....
I absolutely refused to allow Ciara to watch The Only Way is Essex - and I was born in Brentwood


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wait til they only want to watch choice TV like My big Fat Gypsy Wedding and Made in Chelsea....
I absolutely refused to allow Ciara to watch The Only Way is Essex - and I was born in Brentwood


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

TOWIE is filmed in my town Ali, showing our local shops and bars we frequent and I cannot bear to watch it. One of the girls has just opened a shop in the highroad wouldn't know who she was firm Adam. Give me Corrie anyday


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never watched it either  I did catch the last episode of Educating Essex the other night though - now there's something to warm the cockles of your 'eart


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Who the hell is Mister Tumble may I ask lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Who the hell is Mister Tumble may I ask lol


ha ha ha Mr Tumble ... have a peep Jayne .. its a bit too young for my kids now ... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/somethingspecial/watch/somethingspecial-mrtumble/


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> wait til they only want to watch choice TV like My big Fat Gypsy Wedding and Made in Chelsea....
> I absolutely refused to allow Ciara to watch The Only Way is Essex - and I was born in Brentwood


It sounds like I have some great TV coming my way ... oh dear ... think I will walk the dogs more :S :S


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi l saw it last wk and thought it was a cockapoo,its the advert for xmas £25.00 off your xmas shop theres two dogs tied up outside the shop


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I've never watched it either  I did catch the last episode of Educating Essex the other night though - now there's something to warm the cockles of your 'eart


I watched the Educating Essex series...fascinating. In the last episode, the lad with Aspergers was so sweet. I was crying when he got up at the Heads leaving speech. My DS is not as affected as he is. Bless him.


----------



## Welsh (Nov 6, 2011)

The advert is always on, and I always says its a cockerpoo but my mother disagrees and reckons it looks nothing like one, however.....and i'm VERY embarrased about this, as my 1st post was asking for help with 'training a cockerpoo' ... I just this instant discovered.... I got my Alfie from Jandaz....what a small world!!!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

With two 17 year olds it's xxxx tv all the way, towie, made in Chelsea and jersey shore!!! Trouble is I find I'm addicted to watching as much as them....


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I watched the Educating Essex series...fascinating. In the last episode, the lad with Aspergers was so sweet. I was crying when he got up at the Heads leaving speech. My DS is not as affected as he is. Bless him.


It was a great episode. I cried too at Ryan's speech. My step cousin used to work with Vinni when he was younger & Hubby went to school there many many years ago.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I LOVE Towie and Made in Chelsea!!! I can't help myself. Easy watching television!  They are my guilty pleasures!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

romeo said:


> yes a cockapoo owned by me at jandaz


Come on Janice - we are all waiting for the details xxxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I got very excited when Morrison's ad came on during X factor - but it was a christmas one - no Poos!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Same Ali! I even watched it twice just to make sure I hadn't missed it! But couldn't find the 'poo


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Think I've found it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufyaSTK7Mj0&feature=related


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Same Ali! I even watched it twice just to make sure I hadn't missed it! But couldn't find the 'poo


Me too Laura 


Salfordnurse said:


> Think I've found it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufyaSTK7Mj0&feature=related


Blimey, blink and you miss it - bit of an anticlimax :laugh:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

At last! Like you say, dont blink!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Simon,
I was starting to think I'd never see that advert. I very almost fell down the stairs saturday night in my rush to get to the living room when I heard a morrisons advert! And it was the wrong one! 
Jx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> Thanks Simon,
> I was starting to think I'd never see that advert. I very almost fell down the stairs saturday night in my rush to get to the living room when I heard a morrisons advert! And it was the wrong one!
> Jx


Same here, stairs are dangerous!!!


Simon and Poppy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Blimey, blink and you miss it - bit of an anticlimax :laugh:


That's what I thought! 

Well done for finding it though Simon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Simon you are GOOD .... 

yep thats a cockapoo ... I didnt miss it .. I paused  ahhhh a black one too ...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well found Simon as i don't think i would have ever seen that advert as it was so short and no sooner than it is on and i've realised, then the cockapoo has been and gone!! He looks lovely though and is sat very nicely outside the shop!!

x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad I wasn't the only one Ali 
& yay finally seen it! Didn't think I ever would.
Cockapoos are so pretty & well behaved


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one Ali
> & yay finally seen it! Didn't think I ever would.
> Cockapoos are so pretty & well behaved


well trained methinks


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> well trained methinks


Possibly, or a bit tired from a long walk previously? 
Haha jokes  I'm sure very well trained  Was only on a couple of seconds anyway so not a massive problem. Should get my Izzie into advertising 
Yeah right! More than 5 seconds with people walking around her just wouldn't happen, she loves to be fussed!


----------

